# Akios 656 CTM with upgraded ceramic bearings



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Akios 656 CTM with upgraded ceramic bearings
Sakuma Nite Crystal 18lbs line
Magnetic & Centrifugal Brake System
2 x ABEC 5 Stainless Steel Bearings
Free Floating Spool for Increased Casting Distances
NEW & IMPROVED Corrosion Resistant Instant Anti Reverse Bearing
Anti-Corrosion Chromed Brass Side Plates
Carbon Multi Disc Drag for Optimal Drag Performance
Tough Precision Machined Brass Gears
High Torque Winding Power
Stainless Steel Power Handle
Stainless Steel Star Drag Wheel
Larger Spindle to Prevent Spool Distortion
Larger Body Screws for Easier Access
Line Out Alarm (Ratchet)
Capacity: 300yds/15lb
Gear Ratio: 5.3:1
Bearings: 2+1
Line Recovery: 23”
Maximum Drag: 17.5lb
Weight: 440g

Used 1 time

$ 160


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Sent you a message on the *Akios 666 Shuttle Bluemillion also*


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sold


----------

